
Samarium Hexaboride is an insulator and a metal at the same time (2015) - ncmncm
https://www.quantamagazine.org/samarium-hexaboride-crystal-blurs-metal-insulator-line-20150702/
======
ncmncm
I posted this because I couldn't find any follow-up online. Does anybody have
more recent news about this phenomenon?

------
DoctorOetker
the date is a bit futuristic

~~~
ncmncm
Thanks, fixed.

